# Question about selling on the forum?



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a member of LS1tech.com. It is a car forum for LS powered cars. Camaro, Trans Am, Corvette so on. They have a "swap meet" section for selling used and new parts you have laying around. Is there a specific reason for not being able to sell tools on this site?


Im new here. Hope this doesnt get me in trouble. Soory Mods....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rumor has it someone ripped someone off so they got a wild hair up their arse and ruined it for us all:whistling2:. All I know it wasn't me. Most guys want a classified thread but it's been banished for eternity on this site.
So, what are you selling?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Rumor has it someone ripped someone off so they got a wild hair up their arse and ruined it for us all:whistling2:. All I know it wasn't me. Most guys want a classified thread but it's been banished for eternity on this site.
> So, what are you selling?


Ya, who the hell's the prick that got us all banned from selling stuff?

Because of that a$$hole we're all forced to give stuff away for free now! :laughing::jester:

But in all seriousness, I've done business with a few guys on this site and the majority of them are all stand up guys.
I've traded boxes, bought nail spotters, sent away free banjo's, mailed a guitar even. Hell, P.A's given away a free bazooka! :thumbsup:

Nathan?...why can't we buy/sell?

I think we've proven ourselves!

If somebody got ripped off maybe they shouldn't have gone and made a deal with somebody who had a total of two posts and joined the site the day before.

If it's a liability to you or DWT why don't you just make some kind of clause Nathan? Something stating that DWT or it's proprietor is in no way responsible for financial transactions which take place outside the confines of the website. Transactions are not governed or monitored by DWT and members are taking risks into their own hands by accepting to partake in a financial transaction or trade.

If some sort of stipulation won't work why can't the mods create a thread for us which is by invite only. Like a buy/sell thread which isn't available to the general public. You have to be invited into the thread once deemed trust worthy by other members. I know of all the guys I would do business with and I'm sure they would all know as well.

Just a little outside the box thinking...

Anyone agree!?

Why should we all pay for somebody else's mistake?
What is this?! The garden of Eden!? :jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would thank you twice on the above post PT but can only do it once. Yes, it would be great to re-introduce this topic and I like the idea of earned membership. Good post PT


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Rumor has it someone ripped someone off so they got a wild hair up their arse and ruined it for us all:whistling2:. All I know it wasn't me. Most guys want a classified thread but it's been banished for eternity on this site.
> So, what are you selling?


I thought it was because some Canuck was trying to sell you Americans Quebec for 2 bucks.









The one member did finally pay, though he does not come on this site no more, so all did turn out ok,,,,,,, and no it was not me involved:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well perhaps Nate could do this, but stop and think about all the rift-raft out there in la la web land, here we go again bogus spammers galore selling something they don't have. Or someone joining just to sell something not even worth the price of postage. Not talking about our members but people that enjoy putting road blocks on this site. What prevents any us as members posting something that we would like to purchase? Nothing does . If anyone sees another wanting to buy some tool then we can approach them through a private message. There is nothing wrong with that. What would be the logical thing to do? What would be the best thing for a great forum like Drywall Talk.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tools should come free to DWT members:yes:,as much as some of us post and talk good about them the toolmakers should be hookin us up. Come on Blueline send me a tube


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Tools should come free to DWT members:yes:,as much as some of us post and talk good about them the toolmakers should be hookin us up. Come on Blueline send me a tube


NOW you're talkin'! 

Although, in all fairness, I've gotten some pretty awesome stuff off here:thumbsup:

I'd like to see DWT become a trial/testing grounds for all the manufacturers. Real world testing:thumbup:

I think a classified thread would be good, as long as we all agree to police it along with the mods. It could have a "buyer beware" notice in it, something along the lines of "Hey, this is STILL the internet, don't be an idiot".


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I figured it was something like that. I have heard followed the threads on LS1tech where people were scammed. A couple of them ended up with pictures being posted of some dude going to jail lol...

I dont have anything to sell I was just curious. I figured I might find a couple deals...


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

chris said:


> Tools should come free to DWT members:yes:,as much as some of us post and talk good about them the toolmakers should be hookin us up. Come on Blueline send me a tube


 
I have gotten car parts for almost nothing from sponsors before. Some tools would be nice also...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I sold 4 items[ some to a member in Australia / great honest guy and paid me before I shipped them] back when we had that thread, and I may be part of the reason---- A certain member[not the one from Australia] which doesnt appear here anymore had over 3 months to make good on a deal where I paid shipping to his place on 2 boxes of items[tools] and tried to tell me ups never dropped off at his site[eventually he admitted they showed up] than gave excuse after excuse until--thru pms I gave him numerous chances too make good-- nothing worked so I pm-ed 2 other great members and we all thought of telling him I would out him on the thread-- he didnt bite - so I outed him-- there was no name given but most of us are smart enough to follow the history and read between the lines of some post to figure it out--- a few members were pissed at the guy and made comments and now we,re here!!!!So My shoulders are big enough to take some blame--and fyi I did Pm Nathan and ask not to lock the thread but to no avail!!!So a big sorry to you newer members


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for that DSJOHN - So any thought on how we could make it more secure and re-introduce it with Nathans OK?

Seems to me it would be a real asset to have it back.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was on another Forum for VW Bus and they did not allow you to sell before you had 100 posts also you were not allowed to reply to the posts. Thus the Buying and selling was done over PM's. The only thing that could be done after posting was delete. If you had less than 100 posts you had to PM to the mods and they would screen it and post it when they had time. The only thing with this is alot of parts were sold but not deleted. Because when it was sold some members did not let the Mods know. So the only way to find out if it was still available was to PM. Thus If the Mods post then all members should be able to delete once sold. JMHO

Rebel


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Tools should come free to DWT members:yes:,as much as some of us post and talk good about them the toolmakers should be hookin us up. Come on Blueline send me a tube


I hear ya :thumbup: but while we're wanting free tools why not go for broke? Hardened tool case set *ahem..coughcough* Hardened tool case set:jester:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

rebel20 said:


> I was on another Forum for VW Bus and they did not allow you to sell before you had 100 posts also you were not allowed to reply to the posts. Thus the Buying and selling was done over PM's. The only thing that could be done after posting was delete. If you had less than 100 posts you had to PM to the mods and they would screen it and post it when they had time. The only thing with this is alot of parts were sold but not deleted. Because when it was sold some members did not let the Mods know. So the only way to find out if it was still available was to PM. Thus If the Mods post then all members should be able to delete once sold. JMHO
> 
> Rebel


^^^ THIS is a great idea! I'll be getting an xmas bonus before too long and hopefully some of it will be going towards tools. It would be great to be able to buy a few things from guys on here. I'd trust the regulars who post on here.


----------

